# Help identifying



## merlin278 (Aug 11, 2014)

I picked this boys bike up this weekend.I have never seen wheels lightened like these,and I have never seen the clover either. I would like to know if anyone knows where it was made, and the vintage. The lamp has a date of 1900 if that helps.








```
[ATTACH=full]164297.vB[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]164298.vB[/ATTACH]
```


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

I call dibs for bike (Paul) in case he want's it. That is awesomely kool......


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 11, 2014)

I saw that little guy at Larz too but you had already bought it (good call - I would have if you didn't).  I'm thinking it may English but will defer to others with more knowledge of these child's bikes.  It's too bad the name had been removed from the head.  Nice find - good for you.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

It's probably later than it looks.... Doubt if made before 1930. Children's bikes really didn't come into their own till about then. Trikes maybe, but $$ wasn't usually spent on kids recreation till then. Adults could barely afford one for themselves....


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 11, 2014)

And maybe I just didn't look closely enough, but I thought those dimples were actually in the solid rubber tires rather than in the wheels.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> And maybe I just didn't look closely enough, but I thought those dimples were actually in the solid rubber tires rather than in the wheels.




think the white (lighter) spots might have a bit of radium inpregnated in them so's they glow in the dark????


----------



## merlin278 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry the solid tires where lightened. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## merlin278 (Aug 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> think the white (lighter) spots might have a bit of radium inpregnated in them so's they glow in the dark????




I'll have to check it out. That would be pretty cool.


----------

